# Don't you hate it when...



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

You buy fruit at the store and it looks fine, but take it home only to find a hole in your apple, a finger nail impression in a pear, or a bruise!!!









~Elegant


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Or when the tomato goes mushy over night..... YUCK!

J


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Or when you are busy with your kids/paying etc. at the grocery store and the take out boy puts your bread or bananas or other fruit in with canned goods-









Or worse yet...your husband loads the groceries in the back of the car and puts the bread or bananas on the bottom









Or...your cat...who LOVES bread...gets into the fresh sack of bread before you can get all the groceries into the house and unloaded?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

or when your inlaws come over (who arent used to having pets) and put food items like beagles on the floor and you pets get into them before you notice.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 17 2004, 10:21 AM
> *or when your inlaws come over (who arent used to having pets) and put food items like beagles on the floor and you pets get into them before you notice.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


"beagles"






















That is a funny typo... :lol: I am sure you meant "bagles"...but being a dog forum...it was a funny oops...









Yes, that would be embarrassing...especially being "in-laws" h34r:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

opps i knew when i typed it i was going to do that


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 17 2004, 11:12 AM
> *opps i knew when i typed it i was going to do that
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No big deal..I hardly ever proof what i have written on here...there is no telling what typos I send out...it wouldn't have been as funny if it had not been a dog typo...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

I hate it when I buy a tomato...looks all red on the outside and smells great but when you get home and cut the tomato it is all white inside with no flavor to it at all!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've got a million "don't you hate it whens" but here's my peeve lately.. I hate it when people say "hello" while they are in the middle of a sentence when they are talking on the phone.. That drives me nuts!! They'll be in the middle of giving me their phone numbers and stop and say "hello, hello" when clearly I'm there and taking their information. Drives me up the wall!! <_< 

Grocery related, I hate it when I go specifically to buy stuff for a recipe and get home and realize I forgot one crucial ingredient.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Oct 17 2004, 03:55 PM
> *I've got a million "don't you hate it whens" but here's my peeve lately.. I hate it when people say "hello" while they are in the middle of a sentence when they are talking on the phone.. That drives me nuts!!  They'll be in the middle of giving me their phone numbers and stop and say "hello, hello" when clearly I'm there and taking their information.  Drives me up the wall!! <_<
> 
> Grocery related, I hate it when I go specifically to buy stuff for a recipe and get home and realize I forgot one crucial ingredient.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12252*


[/QUOTE]

i agree with you Mystify about the phone thing...it drives me crazy too ! i get so confused !! 

also when I am on the phone someobdy next to me keeps talking to me WHEN IM ON THE PHONE !!







i cant do two things at the same time so that really irritates me..

also grocery related, ive been writing down a list to buy stuff for the next time i go groceryshopping,but when i finally get there , i didnt bring the list...so i try and remember all the stuff i wrote down but when i come back home, i forgot all the really important ones


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Oct 17 2004, 01:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree with you Mystify about the phone thing...it drives me crazy too ! i get so confused !! 

also when I am on the phone someobdy next to me keeps talking to me WHEN IM ON THE PHONE !!







i cant do two things at the same time so that really irritates me..

also grocery related, ive been writing down a list to buy stuff for the next time i go groceryshopping,but when i finally get there , i didnt bring the list...so i try and remember all the stuff i wrote down but when i come back home, i forgot all the really important ones








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12259
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mee, I forget the list all of the time!!! :lol: I hate it so much!!!

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Last night my boyfriend and I went to a restaurant for a specific plate that we both love and of coruse they were all out of that one. Then we asked for a different dish and again they were out of that one too. I almost walked out and went some where else but we just stayed and picked option 3


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i hate it when people dont discipline their children. all they say is "dont act silly" "please be quiet".....i'd rather that the person hit the kid really quick and get it over with!

or when people talk at the movies.

bad drivers

there's a long list...i just cant think now. lol.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i also hate it when ppl on the street call jongee a HIM before asking me if shes a boy or girl..they could at least ask first... :wacko:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That's funny! I've heard that most people assume that there maltese is a girl.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I hate it when I think I know what I'm talking about (like that.. "You are WRONG, I know what I'm talking about) and then you find out your wrong... This happened the other night with my boyfriend and I. I am trying to pick out a new car when for when my lease is up and I decided on one, and he was like you can't get that car in that color, it only comes in the (some other version of the car) and I was like YES I CAN, I did it online.
No you can't. 
Yes I can.
No you can't.
Yes I can...in fact I will show you...  

and there I was looking like a big a&$ when he was right... GRRRR I just hate that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 18 2004, 01:28 PM
> *i hate it when people dont discipline their children.  all they say is "dont act silly" "please be quiet".....i'd rather that the person hit the kid really quick and get it over with!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12392*


[/QUOTE]










My thoughts exactly until I had kids...for real...I love my skin kids more than life itself...and the last thing I want is for them to act like heathens/brats...but you REALLY never know what they are going to do...or when they are going to do it...and to be honest...as much as I want to...you really have to be careful hitting or spanking your kids in public anymore...it is sad. So, I am probably one of those moms that you are talking about...standing in the grocery line/walmart line...in the grocery aisle etc. But, my kids DO get it when we get in the van or get home. Usually they either get a spanking or grounding from something or both...but many times it is just not worth getting into all that in the stores etc. Usually, even if they know they were wrong...they end up squalling and bawling b/c of their imminent spanking or grounding...which would cause even MORE of a commotion in the store...so I save it until it is just us...spare the people around us of THAT scene. My son is just now getting to the point where he gets/understands that his actions truly have consequences-and he accepts it pretty well usually...he knows he deserves it. Emily is not there yet...bless her heart. 
Anyway...the sad thing is...in comparison to other children...mine are angels...kids are just kids...unpredictable/unexplainable/etc....I wish they were angels all the time...but then my life would be VERY boring...








So, next time I am telling my kids to "not act silly"-or "please be quiet" in public-I will look around to see whose nerves we are getting on...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't think I can have kids. I THOUGHT I had patience, but I dont. I love my nephew but he can really stomp on my nerves. If I ever find out I'm pregnant, I will be looking into good bootcamps because they're not gonna mess with me! My kids better love me, respect me, and be afraid of me!
When my nephew was a baby I use to spank him as discipline, but it just didn't work. And it annoyed me even more when they cried! So I did to him what I do w/my dogs--MAKE them look at me in the eyes while I lecture them. It scared him more to look at my ugly/angry face than a spanking. 

I sorta understand when people mix up my dog's sex. Noriko is a girl and it's a JAPANESE name...but in spanish, if anything ends with an "o" it's a masculine







. And I guess Cloud has really pretty eyes, Anyone would assume he's a girl. 

Everything that you guys mention as your pet peeves is the same as mine! lol.

I also hate having to repeat myself. I hate people telling me how to live my life when they dont do what they're telling me to do. I hate picking up my dog's poop. I hate cleaning up the WHOLE house and then the next day it gets all $$*#&ed up! Sheesh, I'm just an angry person LOL! hHAHAHAH


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my mom would do the "hidden pinch" and it would hurt soo bad. i remember when i was a kid and my mom would hit me in front of people and i'd be thinking 'why arent they doing anything'. now when i look back on that, i'm sure they're thinking "good, that kid deserved it".









well, thats what i think when i see kids acting really bad, and then they fall off their bikes or something. lol. 



OH, i also hate it when im in line at the grocery store, and the person behind me doesnt believe in my "3 feet personal space" and is basically touching me!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 19 2004, 08:36 AM
> *OH, i also hate it when im in line at the grocery store, and the person behind me doesnt believe in my "3 feet personal space" and is basically touching me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12520*


[/QUOTE]

I had that happed to me at the grocery store. The lady behind me was in such of hurry that before the cashier finished ring in up my items, this women had already put her wallet in the panel when you write checks. I could even put my wallet there. I was like  shock, I didnt say anything because she was an older women but I did gave a look







. towards the end of my purchased the women got so closed to me, she was practicaly was touching my arm with her arm and I refuse to move forward.; so, when I finish putting my wallen in my purse I swang my purse to my shoulder and hit her with it. I didnt even look back I just started waliking h34r: that was not nice of me I admit but I just dont like that.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy, I can agree with all the peeves listed thus far. It's so hard for me to single out just one!! I get ticked when I am waiting in line at the grocery store and I see people change their minds on perishable items. Instead of giving it to the clerk saying, "I've changed my mind" they stash it behind the gum and magazines. Disgusting on so many levels. There are people starving in this world and some people really take food for granted. 

I also cannot stand people who will never admit their faults. Oh and I can't stand people who lie to get out of something rather than being honest. 

And then there's my mother in law...suffice it to say that the blonde wig just ain't cutting it anymore. She is a real trip...think Marie Barrone (from Everybody Loves Raymond). Oh the stories I could tell....don't even get me started.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Oct 19 2004, 12:03 PM
> *so, when I finish putting my wallen in my purse I swang my purse to my shoulder and hit her with it. I didnt even look back I just started waliking  h34r:  that was not nice of me I admit but I just dont like that.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]















That is so funny! I toally have done that before too..!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, you guys are sooo funny!!! thats just like me and my sister.

my sister gets really bad sometimes. we were at Carls Jr. (its sorta like mcdonalds, but they bring your burgers to the table) and this guy sits behind my sister(we're in booths) and he starts shaking his leg or something and it shakes our booth too. so instead of telling him to stop...she starts 'slamming' herself in the seat.  like sitting up a little...and then throwing herself back to sit. and then really loud she'll say "gosh, cant he calm down". 

or when we went to Shambala and the group leader didnt give us tickets. cynthia was like "what a f***ing b****" and she started saying "like i cant f**ing buy 4 tickets for just a $1" and a bunch of other stuff. im turning red because everyone can hear her...she sounds a little crazy---but its funny too.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 20 2004, 09:04 AM
> *my sister gets really bad sometimes.  we were at Carls Jr.  (its sorta like mcdonalds, but they bring your burgers to the table) and this guy sits behind my sister(we're in booths) and he starts shaking his leg or something and it shakes our booth too.  so instead of telling him to stop...she starts 'slamming' herself in the seat.  like sitting up a little...and then throwing herself back to sit.  and then really loud she'll say "gosh, cant he calm down". *


Oh, I really hate that! I was sitting in a booth and when these people would sit down, theyd push the darn booth so far back, that I'd hit my own table (I sat behind them, of course). You know your @$$ pushed it! I mean, is your head so far up your @$$, you don't notice the people around you that you're annoying? I was so pissed because it happened twice, that I pushed it back while they were sitting. I think they made a remark, but of course if they had no balls to tell me they're sorry, they had no balls to tell me what's up!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 20 2004, 09:04 AM
> *LOL, you guys are sooo funny!!!  thats just like me and my sister.
> 
> my sister gets really bad sometimes.  we were at Carls Jr.  (its sorta like mcdonalds, but they bring your burgers to the table) and this guy sits behind my sister(we're in booths) and he starts shaking his leg or something and it shakes our booth too.  so instead of telling him to stop...she starts 'slamming' herself in the seat.  like sitting up a little...and then throwing herself back to sit.  and then really loud she'll say "gosh, cant he calm down".
> ...


[/QUOTE]















LOL!!! Your sister sounds totally like me.. I'm very passive aggressive so I'm always doing stuff like that. I know, that's totally the wrong style of conflict to adapt, but it's never failed me.. though sometimes I end up way more upset than the other party :wacko:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 20 2004, 09:04 AM
> *we were at Carls Jr.  (its sorta like mcdonalds, but they bring your burgers to the table) <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12639*


[/QUOTE]

ooo~
ive never been to carls jr but i never knew they brought u the hamburgers to the table !
i thought it was just a typical hamburger place

but i love IN N OUT !!

yuuuumm~

in n out~ in n out ~ thats what a hamburgers~ all ~ about ~


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

We used to have two Carl's here and they both went out of business, then came back and have now gone out of business *again* They bulldozed one so no chance of it ever coming back.. I'm sad, I loved their .99 spicy chicken sandwich.. great late night food... Now I'm hungry


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you know what else is good? Del Taco. its the cheapest and best food ever. Taco Bell sucks compared to Del Taco. you can get a 99 cent burrito and when we would order food, we usually got A LOT: 5 burritos, 2 tacos, 3 quesadillas, 3 drinks, 1 lg fries, 1 small fries=under $15! its great. it was really great when we didnt have much money at one time. lol. 

OH, and another great place: Tim Tom's its sorta like in and out...but a lot better. there's only 2--one in reseda and one in saugus(they closed the saugus one last year). so we're thinking about driving the 30-45min to reseda to get some of these burgers. lol.







im hungry too...


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

I hate it when I go to a grocery store for a item they had in an ad... only to find they were out of it.....aaaaaggggghhhh

Here's another thing you are gonna hate.
Did you ever stop to count how many times you handle the items you buy at the grocery? 
1. Take it off the shelf and put it in your basket
2. Set it up on the conveyer belt
3. Load it in the trunk
4. Take it in the house
5. Take it out of the sack
6. Put it on the shelf (back to the shelf







)

Grocery shopping may never be the same for you guys now...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

